# Can Anyone identify this motor plse?



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Here it is:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Electric-DC-Motor-for-electric-car-project_W0QQitemZ320372073822QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item320372073822&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A3|294%3A50

the great thing is that its in the uk and about 50 miles from me  

is it this one??? 

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/mo-a00-4009.htm

Many thanks All.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Aparantly it is a 4002 
Class H 334

can anyone translate that??


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

6.7" diameter
10.4" length (not including shaft)


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

http://www.evalbum.com/612
http://www.evmotors.com.au/products/a90.html maybe?

BINGO!!!

Here ya go

http://web.archive.org/web/20080125201040/http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/adc.htm

ack.. part numbers match.. but picture doesn't.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Nomad said:


> http://www.evalbum.com/612
> http://www.evmotors.com.au/products/a90.html maybe?
> 
> BINGO!!!
> ...


PERFECT!!! thank you. 

now for some number crunching


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

does it sound reasonable to get about 50mph from this motor (got that from my calcs) on the 1hr rating? and an accelaration of about 16 seconds to get to 50 mph???


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

HELP>  

would this motor be able to run 72V? could it run more than this? 
would this motor be able to pull a 900kg vehicle at a resonable accelaration? 

would it be suitible for the 900kg vehicle? opinions plse.

or would an agni be better?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

It should be able to run 72V, but if you use it in a 900kg car, you will never reach highway speeds and acceleration may not hold pace with sunday traffic. It would be more of an LSV.

You might make it to 50 MPH on absolutely perfect conditions, but I don't think it will hold that for long. If you are only after something that will putter around in 20-35 MPH speed zones, then it should work reasonably well.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

david85 said:


> It should be able to run 72V, but if you use it in a 900kg car, you will never reach highway speeds and acceleration may not hold pace with sunday traffic. It would be more of an LSV.
> 
> You might make it to 50 MPH on absolutely perfect conditions, but I don't think it will hold that for long. If you are only after something that will putter around in 20-35 MPH speed zones, then it should work reasonably well.


ok, thanks. think thats out of the question then.


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

Jordysport said:


> does it sound reasonable to get about 50mph from this motor (got that from my calcs) on the 1hr rating? and an accelaration of about 16 seconds to get to 50 mph???


David, I don't sound this bad do i? 

No offence Jordy


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Nomad said:


> David, I don't sound this bad do i?
> 
> No offence Jordy


why is that so bad saying what i said.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't mind him. It was just a light hearted wise crack and no offence was intended.

Nomad has a thread asking similar questions about a lower power EV, lots of calculations and lots of questions of potential performace.

Remember, theres no such thing as a dumb question.
The only dumb question is one that is never asked.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

david85 said:


> Don't mind him. It was just a light hearted wise crack and no offence was intended.
> 
> Nomad has a thread asking similar questions about a lower power EV, lots of calculations and lots of questions of potential performace.
> 
> ...


lol, ok. same have done too many calcs for my own health.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Electric-DC-Motor-for-electric-car-project_W0QQitemZ320372073822QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item320372073822&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A3|294%3A50
> 
> ...


Hi Jordy,

It appears to be a separately excited or shunt motor whereas the Cloud motor looks like a series wound motor. This from the field terminals being labeled F instead of S. Do you want a SepEx motor?

Regards,

major


----------

